# Buyer beware: GE Advantium 120 Oven/microwave/speedcooker



## gonefishin

Hi all,

I just wanted to share with you something that I wish I had looked into before I purchased my GE Advantium 120.

First off...We purchased a couple of GE products from Sears. I've had good luck with Sears and the past and still do.

When I bought my double oven/5 burner stove and Advantium 120 I met all qualifications for a $100 rebate (that they still offer today). I met every requirement and checked the appropriate (and correct) model numbers on the rebate and sent in the UPC that was on the packing box. Months later I get a letter from GE saying I did not meet the criteria to receive the rebate because my model number was not included on their list (which they did...I did double check). If I had any complaints I needed to send in all the information again. I didn't have the UPC codes because they were already sent in...I contacted customer service and they said there was nothing they could do without the proper UPC label from the box.

Today, 1 1/2 years later (6 months out of warranty), my Advantium 120 died. Completely dead...no power. I checked the circuit and all outlets to reveal no problems outside of the machine.

This led me to investigate a little into this problem. It appears that this is a problem that many Advantium owners seem to have. If you own one and it hasn't broke yet, great! I hope it doesn't. But if your looking to buy an Advantium 120 by GE...Don't buy one. In case you misundertood...do not buy a GE Advantium 120.

I was upset at the thought that I spent $1,000 on an in wall oven/microwave that broke shortly after the warranty expired. But what got me mad was the fact that I found many other users with this same problem. The only thing that calmed me down was when I happened upon the Epinions Advantium 120 review link. I started to read the reviews out loud to my wife...there were so many horrible reviews for this product we couldn't believe it. But some of the comments from these unhappy customers is hilarious! We both broke out in laughter while I was reading them.

Please...stay away from this product! At least go read some of the poor reviews at epinions and visit the many other sites with people reporting the same problem in various discussion forums.

take care,
dan


----------



## gonefishin

For anyone finding this post who has a broken Advantium 120, I updated my epinions review to include info that may help you out.

good luck,
dan


----------



## oren h hudson

Hey gonefishin - I'm having a problem with my 3 year old Advantium.  When I click on the epinions link in your '07 review, it says there are no reviews. Can you help? Thanks.


----------



## leethequeen

I typed "Advantium oven" in the search box and found the reviews. Sure am sorry that i bought this piece of garbage!


----------



## karentk

Hi Dan,
My GE Advantium 120 just died and I'm wondering if it's worth fixing.  Is yours still working now that you replaced the faulty parts?  Have you heard whether the newer ones have any internal design changes to stop the high failure rate?  If so, it might help my service tech figure out how to fix it right the first time.  Thanks for your post on Epinions.  I'm going to provide it to the service tech who'll be working on it soon.

Karen


----------



## jim kane

My wife and I purchased GE profile applieances including a wall oven and advantium microwave 3 years ago from a local appliance dealer.  Within the warranty period we noticed the oven temperature was out of whack.

We had the GE rep in to check the unit to find out that our suspicions were correct and that the unit needed to be re-calibrated. in addition the temp. probe needed to be replaced.  Now a few years later the unit is once again operating incorrectly and we called GE again.  The service tech came out only to discover that the unit had been adjusted to it's maximium of 20 degress and now requires a new part to correct the issue.  When my wife asked if the part should have been replaced back when the oven was in warranty she got the run around and was told she would have to take that up with customer service in order to avoid having to pay for the part. Now since we are waiting for the tech to arrive to install the new part doesn't the advantium oven cease to work entirely.  I have had my electrician check to be sure that we have power to the unit and that has checked out.  Of course this is an additional expense that I have incurred.  In the meantime my wife has gotten the run around with GE service on parts coverage, having to hold on the phone for an eternity trying to get the right person to talk to.  It seems strange to me that we would spend all the money we did on these 2 key appliances only to have issues on both items.

Something must be wrong, I have never had these types of issues with any other appliance manufactuer.  If you are in the process of shopping for new kitchen appliances I would suggest looking at other options than GE.

Disgruntled in Mendon


----------



## gonefishin

I missed the other post above, sorry.  Quite some time ago I hauled my Advantium oven to the garbage and wrote DEFECTIVE on the top, so nobody would try and salvage such a thing.  I paid a good deal of money for the oven/microwave and had many problems with it.  It seems when I would repair a problem another would pop up some months later.  After throwing this piece of junk out I felt liberated...as if a large burden was lifted off of my shoulders.  Yes it cost me a bunch of money!  Yes I'm glad I threw it out in the garbage!

   Further, when we originally purchased our appliances we bought several GE appliances at one time, which qualified us for a healthy rebate (I can't remember...I think $100 or more).  I double checked that all numbers were correct (which they were) and sent the rebate form in with the UPC labels from the shipping boxes.  Some months later I got a later from GE saying that the appliances I bought were not included in the rebate offer.  That's foolish, I thought...I made sure all the numbers were correct.  But I still wanted to be sure, so I checked all the numbers again, All the model numbers were good and should have been honored by GE for the rebate.  So I call GE and explain that I received a mailing that my rebate offer was rejected.  I explained that I checked all the numbers before I sent them in and I verified that all the numbers were correct AFTER I received the reject letter.  She was very understanding and explained that all I had to do was resubmit the rebate offer and be sure to include the UPC labels from the shipping boxes.  I explained that I don't have the UPC labels from the shipping labels, because I had already sent them in.  She was very sorry she couldn't help me with no labels and there was nothing she can do for me.  Escalating the problem within GE did absolutely no good either. 

    GE is such a large company it's difficult to avoid them...but I'll try at all costs!

   good luck!

  dan


----------



## hsmalley

I am getting ready to renovate my kitchen and have been looking at all GE appliances.  I was very interested in the GE Advantium but after reading your review and reviews at epinions.com I am very apprehensive.  I would like to know what brand/model you WOULD recommend.  We are replacing ALL appliances.  We are looking for a duel fuel range (gas top, electric convection), microwave, dishwasher and fridge.  Any help you could give would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Holly


----------



## gonefishin

hsmalley said:


> I am getting ready to renovate my kitchen and have been looking at all GE appliances. I was very interested in the GE Advantium but after reading your review and reviews at epinions.com I am very apprehensive. I would like to know what brand/model you WOULD recommend. We are replacing ALL appliances. We are looking for a duel fuel range (gas top, electric convection), microwave, dishwasher and fridge. Any help you could give would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Holly


 Hi Holly,

I ended up replacing my Advantium with a regular old microwave. When I bought my GE Advantium there was also a Sears branded microwave/oven, which was also made by GE. Unfortunately I can't offer much advice on current models. I bought my appliances a couple of years ago, and because models are often updated/changed throughout the years I don't feel qualified to offer a recommendation.

I can only share and stand by the review of the poor product a bought and the poor customer support that I received from GE. I'm sorry I don't have any recent recommendations for you. Do your research and I wish you the best of luck!

dan


----------



## homemadecook

I was also planning to buy a convection electric oven, lucky for for that Dan had posted reviews on this product. Now, I'll look for other brand when it comes to oven.


----------



## chezanglaisaz

I bought the GE Advantium 240. The only disadvantage for this machine is the need to run an additional 7200W run from your 220/240V supply however this is the machine you would probably want to buy. We have owned our machine over 5 years now and I can honestly say it is used every single day. We have not had a single incident even though we've done entire roasts in this oven. It does really nice baked potatoes and frozen fries. I've even managed a duck in this oven (but it was very messy and I would not recommend).

I have read many negative reports about the Advantiums which run on 120V. Put simply they aren't as good, but equally they aren't as expensive either. We did a lot of research before settling on this machine - it wasn't cheap but it has earned its place in our home. The rest of our kitchen is top of line Bosch (automatic coffee machine, dishwasher), Kenmore induction top (very good value) and a Miele double oven.

My wife is a celiac so I cook almost every day; I'm not a professional chef but I routinely cook for parties up to 14 people. The only appliance to fail in the past 5 years was the Kenmore Induction top, but in fairness the failing component was replaced with an upgraded part that permanently fixes the issue we experienced.

At the time we bought our Advantium we got a manufacturers and in-store rebate saving us almost 30% of the purchase price. The manufacturer's rebate took six weeks to arrive.

Bottom line; if you want an Advantium (and they are wonderful machines to own and use) please consider the 240V version over the 120V. You will have a much better experience and everything cooks faster!


----------



## rayman

Our experience with GE products has been not good. The Advantium 120 has not had serious issue but the handle has broken twice! No reason for that and we never have had an appliance with adefective handle before. Of course, the repairman put another handle of the same quality construction and it broke also! I just glued it back with extra strenth glue and have not had any problems. Tried to complain using the published numbers on the appliance manuals and got ZERO response from GE. Tried to complain to the number give should customers have no reponse fromGE and got ZERO response. The refrigerator bottom compartments for vegetables was not installated correctly and they kept comming out of the tracks. No response from GE. They WILL respond promptly to rather expensive service calls except on the weekend. Our refrigerator needed repairs because it froze over due to the defrost cycle being broken on Friday. But no one available until MOnday!! You kind of need a refrigerator for every day. How can this be? Will not buy GE products again, ever! The lack of customer care from a multinational US company is irresponsible and not acceptable. There products are built in China and lack quality design/construction. Defnitely a no buy recommendation.


----------



## mleighcov

I sincerely hope your experience with your advantium 240/220 does not mirror mine.  I bought my first in 2001 and loved everything about it -- except the price, of course.  Loved it for three years until the microwave died.  My son still lives in the house where it is located and continues to use it for ventilation, fixing a really good grilled cheese sandwich, and cooking hamburgers.  I built a new house in 2004 and being really hard headed, bought another.  Fell madly in love but sure enough, the microwave died about three years later.  I am about to sell this house now and am checking to see if it can be repaired or if I will need to replace it.  I really loved it when it worked.............it still looks brand new.........I spent over $4,000 for those two ovens together !!  BUYER BEWARE


----------



## chezanglaisaz

@mleighcov. I only have experience of one machine, but we use the beast every single day - in particular the microwave.  To-date I have had no problems with it whatsoever. We cook fries, chicken, junk microwave food, vegetables, roasts, sauces etc.. I usually check out widgets for repairs when I buy them. For instance I buy spare run capacitors for my home HVAC system. The microwave module on the advantium 240 is very easy to replace once you get through the metal frame/case. I had expected, by now, to replace the infra-red lights but even those continue to work without any issue.

My Advantium is the 220V, 6.3KW, in-wall system so it has no ventilation (other than internal cooling). The model number SCB2001KSS 02. The machine wasn't cheap (about $2,500) and has since been superseded by the PSB2201NSS (which is considerably cheaper but has very similar specs). The over-the-range units are not as well made - presumably they are manufactured to be lighter.

@rayman. Our unit was manufactured in Korea (label behind the door, on the right hand side when it is opened) and the date of manufacture is 2006. The handle is metal and the fitting to the door is very robust - hard to see how it could break. So I am presuming you had a different model?

This is the only GE product I currently own. Miele and Bosche remain my preferred manufacturers but I will be buying another Advantium when this one fails.


----------



## truthseeker1537

My husband and I remodeled my Mothers levitt home (purchased in aug 1947) redoing the kitchen down to the rafters. We installed a 120v advantium over the range unit in 2004. It was manufactured in Korea in March 2003 model #63699. It has never had an issue and continues to work perfectly just like the day it was installed. So I guess we are lucky, good thing we didn't read the reviews. My mother (age 86) so she was 79 when it was installed. She had no trouble learning how to use it. As I sit here today I have forgotten all the steps you have to go through just to heat some tea, I am impressed that at 86 my mother remembers how to use this complicated oven!

It is complicated but does just about everything she needs.  She has a small kitchen but we were able to remodel it to include much more storage than she had plus it has a built in glass hutch to display special dinnerware etc. It gives the kitchen the "wow" factor. Anyone who has been in levitt homes has been wowed by the remodel my husband and I did. We remodeled the entire first floor. I have to say the remodel is absolutely gorgeous. The entire remodel including all new appliances, extending bathroom by 4 feet into the small bedroom next door, turning bedroom into a great walk-in closet housing new washer and dryer,  making the masterbedroom a "suite" every room except the living room was taken down to the studs. We created a front hallway, before you entered right into the kitchen, and although it took room away from the small kitchen it actually looks larger and created better functionality by adding a wall that houses the refrigerator and computer desk with additional storage in wall cabinets above both the desk and the refrigerator. the entire remodel was 20k and two years of traveling just about every weekend from Harrisburg, PA to Levittown, NY. Unbelievable transformation! The advantium oven was a fabulous find to replace a regular stove or stove and microwave. BTW it also encompasses peninsula in the kitchen which houses both the sink and the diswasher.


----------



## beartraprr

I also have this over/microwave.  Twice during warantee it died on me.  First time they replaced a circuit board which overheats.  Second time, same thing but they also changed out a baffle which directs heat through the appliance in a different route.  I had one month left.  Talking to the service guy he said thats all he does is replace those baffles now, every one of these advantiumn ovens has this problem, every one will eventually die.  I would suggest calling and raising hell so they replace that board and the baffle.


----------



## susan k

I have a GE Advantium 240 and could not live without it! We just got a new one after a seven year run with our first one. I use it every day. This new one has been updated with a few new features that are a great addition to our old model. It too was a 240. I have have heard and read alot of complaints about the 110 model and I think there end lies the problem. I would buy another one if needed. I am not made of money but this 240 will pay for itself over and over with time saved and energy : )


----------



## lynnsu123

I can't believe all that I am hearing about my favorite appliance.  After three years it did die and I called GE repairs and they sent out a technician and he fixed it temporarily. When it died again they sent  another technician and he  replaced a part and the thing has been working like a charm ever since.  The service representative was wonderful and even offered to discount a replacement if I wasn't satisfied with the repair.  But, things are great. 

I use my Advantium daily and what I love the most about it is that I can use the conventional part of the oven to make three cookies for a one evening binge and not have to heat up my regular oven.  I love he fact that it has a conventional oven and I don;t have to convert any numbers to use a convection oven.

So, I saw the new one and thought maybe I would get it since it has two shelve.  But, I am nervous now thinking that maybe the new model is not as great as the old one.  One question I have is does the new model have the regular conventional oven.

I love my Advantium and wouldn't get a regular Microwave if my life depended on it.


----------



## richt

I purchased the GE Café Advantium Oven Model # CSA1201RSS. This is suppose to be one of their top of the line Microwave/Speedcookers and at the price of it, it should be. Within the first few months with little use, it made a loud buzzing sound and it went dead as if the breaker tripped. It was under warranty and a GE Tech came out and repaired it free. The problem was the Magnetron, a key component inside the unit. I was shocked to see that the Magnetron was made by LG. I bought a GE because I did not want an LG, but I ended up with a GE with LG parts. The unit worked for several months and now it will not heat anything. I have only had this unit for 13 or 14 months and it is broke for the second time. I called the 1-800-GE-CARES to learn that they do anything but care. They told me it was out of warranty, but the parts are covered. It will cost me $99.99 for the tech to come out plus the cost of labor to repair the unit, which varies based on what needs to be repaired. This is unaccepted. There is clearly something wrong with this unit. I have had microwaves last 10+ years with no issues, and one of them was a GE! I thought GE would stand behind their products better, especially since they can see I had prior problems with this unit. An expensive tin can.


----------



## albert19142

After reading your horror story I must inform the public that the same thing occurred to my Advantium Model CSA1201RSS after three years. Completely went DEAD...Just stopped

Albert


----------



## shrysufl

I owned the GE Advantium 240 and had to leave it in the house I sold. I used it everyday for 7 years and never had a problem with it. I miss and plan to buy another one. The quick cooking and the quality of the food is wonderful. I keep hoping my built-in microwave will quit working so i can buy an Advantim. The electrical work that needs to be done is well worth the product.


----------



## lautry

Rayman, I just found your review of the GE Advantium.  I have had the same problem with the broken handle.  Has now broken 3 times!  Other than that, no other problems...knock on wood!  What type of glue did you use and has it remained successful?  Thanks!


----------



## trenton24

I would be wary of buying another one. We just purchased a house about 7 months ago that has one of these GE Advantium Microwave/Oven's in it and it just quit last night for no reason! No power, no warning, just quit! The previous owner had it for several years and got good use out of it I am sure, but now we are stuck with a dead built-in GE! I will not replace with the same appliance after this and after reading all of the reviews! Good luck though!


----------



## liz488

I am really disappointed in my advantium 120 model sca1000hwwo4 have had it since spring 2009 and it is a nightmare. the door is cracked (in a place where no one touches, the inside fabric like material on side wall is cracked and falling out (looks like it dried up and is crumbling and yesterday it decided to start arcing.. yea. I paid good money for this one and now I have to replace it. the new advantium is in the 999 $ cost (compared to 500-600 for other brands) . going to call GE today but am not expecting much. will not buy the new adtvantium.


----------



## chefedb

GE is made for looks not work.


----------



## enxada

Hi All,

We built a custom home with  a viking stove, meli dishwashers, sub zero refrigerators.

and an Advantium oven  the 240 volt ; only type on the market at the  time.

Ge replaced two units, only after 8 to 12 service calls.

this all was in 13 months after purchase.

We would have been better off with  a College dorm room microwave.

The third unit quit two months after instillation.

We  now  know "GE"  stands for good enough.


----------



## barb47

I have an advantium which is about 2 years old.  Last year, just before the warranty from GE expired, the door cracked and the vent cover came loose.  It was repaired under warranty.  However, now the door is cracked again in 3 places (one place the same as before) and the vent cover is cracked and hanging.  I have an extended warranty which I got thru Home Depot when I bought the unit.  The warranty people are telling me that they will not fix the door or the vent cover because they are just cosmetic.  What a farce this is from the way it was explained when it was sold to us.  Supposedly, Home depot is going to get it fixed for us this one time, although the GE guy came to fix it today and wanted $300 before he did anything.  We did not give him the $300 because Home Depot was supposed to have it fixed for us at no charge to us.  We are waiting to see what happens next.  I love being able to use the Advantium as a regular oven, but at the price, I will not buy another GE product or an extended warranty.  It just seems you can't trust anyone anymore.  Remember when you could buy an appliance and it would last for years?  Guess those days are gone.


----------



## yellowrose

Thanks for this review and all the comments.  I was looking for a new oven and this seemed something I would be interested.  However, as we have so often learned through other's experiences, the bells and whistles don't always mean quality and longevity.   I will stick with a basic oven, a basic microwave, and a basic toaster oven to cover all the bases. If one goes out, it will not affect any other and is replaced cheaply (microwave/toaster oven) compared to constant repairs necessary and breakages with this oven.  I will not spend this kind of money (over $1800) on a piece of metal.  I must add, I have GE appliances (basics) and have not had problems at all, but I will definitely research any I plan to buy in the future.


----------



## kylieooo

Hey, so the sife and I are planning on moving then renovation the new kitchen and we have been looking for at all the GE appliances. We were pretty keen the in the GE Advantium however we did a little research and a lot of reviews were not that good. Any advise would be great.


----------



## umbertob

We have had an Advantium 120 (27" wide version) for just over 6 years. Not a single problem with it, it's been rock solid for us. We use it daily to both nuke and speedcook. It's tripped the breaker a couple of times when running both the oven and a toaster on the same circuit, but that's no fault of the machine. Other than that, it's been a great appliance for us, our "real" oven doesn't see much action anymore.


----------



## beverly

It's funny you should say that, my Advantium will be 10 years old in a couple of months, and it still works like new.  I have had to change the light bulb, but otherwise no problems.  As a matter of fact, I am renovating my kitchen next month, and am trying to find a stainless door to replace the white one.  I do not want to trash the oven because it still works like new, and I really like it.

Bev


----------



## joedsumpter

We've loved our advantium microwave since we bought it in 2004!!!
The only issue we've ever had is a broken door latch, twice. It's a very easy fix. 
Don't know anything about all the bad luck others have had. 
We'd buy another again!!!!!!


----------



## barbie e

I have ( had) an advantium 120..loved it so much.  Sunday was melting some chocolate in a little glass dish..the fabric started burning thru and arcing and it had a flame inside.  I will miss it so much but scared to purchase another one after this.  It was about 6 years old and I did use it especially the speed cook.


----------



## renogrimace

HomeMadeCook said:


> I was also planning to buy a convection electric oven, lucky for for that Dan had posted reviews on this product. Now, I'll look for other brand when it comes to oven.


Yea thanks for the good information


----------



## sean riddolls

Thank you for the warning on this product.

I had been very seriously considering buying the Advantium 120 until I read your review. It boasts a number of cooking features I have not seen on any other microwave convection ovens, so I was quite intrigued. However after reading this horror story and the ones that follow, I intend to now look elsewhere.

Best regards,

Sean.


----------



## mrsatkins

I too bought the GE Advantium 120 in January of 04. Although I loved it in the beginning it turned into nothing but trouble. My door cracked twice which the repairman blamed on the heat rising from the stove, mind you it is made to be mounted above the stove, supposedly. It has stalled out a few times during microwave use but after a day or two it would resume working. Just yesterday while using the convection oven it just completely died. Absolutely nothing works, I am so dissappointed in this product and I would seriously warn any one considering it to deffinately beware!


----------



## iegang

Can you share any insight on how to convert recipies for speedcooking in the Advantium?


----------



## indygal

I think Sears has cheapened the appliances. Like you, I used to trust their appliances. A few years ago my great Sears vacuum of 25 years or more died, so i went right back to Sears fora replacement. The new one was a piece of crap. The old one was so much better. Barely 3 years old now & babied every time it was used just because it was so cheesy, it has lost suction to the point i bought another vac for the floor and only use the Sears on the drapes. Also i had my fridge die & the repairman said not to get a Kenmore because they no longer used the great Whirlpool compressors like they used to, but have cheap Chinese ones in their refrigerators now. Whirlpool still uses the good ones, (and also Estate (subsidiary of Whirlpool). And whatever you do, don't get anything Haiet makes. I have a portable A/C of theirs. Will not drain the water. Leaks all over the floor. Junk.

As for GE stoves, I still have one I got about 15years ago. At the time they were advertising that the oven was extra large. But it isn't. Just regular size. One turkey takes the whole rack & side dishes have to go on the other one. Plus all 4 burners are too hot unless you practicallyturn them off. Not much control.


----------



## riaz

Four years new GE Advantium 120. Broken. No power, completely dead. Now what? Wish I had read all the reviews on it. Out of warranty, estimate for repair more than the cost. Can anyone give me suggestions?

Riaz


----------



## remnjava

We bought a GE Advantium 120 about 10 years ago and love it! Maybe they have gone down hill since, but ours is still going strong.


----------



## david m

We bought our house in 2001 and with it came the Advantium 120.  It has worked fine except when we heat water on the stove.

In the vent right above the control panel, condensation builds up from the steam that rises from the pan of waster on the stovetop and causes sparking when we start the microwave.  When it sparks, there is a loud popping that scares the heck out of anyone in the kitchen.

Today, we were cleaning jars for canning and the sparking started on it's own.  I put a towel over the opening above control panel to keep any more steam from getting into the electric parts of the oven.

So far it hasn't caused any damage, but it is definitely shocking when the sparks fly.

Does anyone know if there is a recall on this product?


----------



## oldschool1982

I understand this thread is a couple years old but we just replaced our 120 Advantium 27" wall oven and thought I would share our experiences.

We purchased our original unit about the same time this thread had started but if I remember correctly, I don't believe it went into service until May.

We use our Advantium almost every day. Not really in microwave or speed cook but as a warming, proofing and convection oven. It especially comes in handy during the Holidays and gives us a third option in addition to the Profile double convection. We had pretty good luck, over-all, with ours. The only major issue was a bad magneto but that is a one in a million issue and can happen to any manufacturer. The most pesky issue was the light bulb but we had an extended service agreement with the dealer we purchased it from and it was replaced without questions. I vaguely remember needing a new convection fan but that was right at the time many GE ovens were experiencing that problem.

The first oven served us faithfully for almost 8 years. Granted I would have liked to get a couple additional years, given the cost, but we really did use it allot! Anyhow, I'm guessing one of the control modules or maybe the board failed because I set some pizza in to hold while I picked the DD up from school, and when I came home the oven was actually over heating for the desired setting.

Yes, there is an inherent risk in using anything when you are not home and this potentially could have been a problem because any cooking tool can malfunction and the reason why but I also knew I would be gone long enough to cause a catastrophe. Anyhow, when I hit off, the oven continued to heat with the display registering coll down mode. That's when I knew it had to be replaced. Even though the repair could have been less than a new model, it was 8 years old and we are in the middle of replacing all the painted face appliances with Stainless. For the repair to be cost effective, I needed to perform the work and I just don't know enough about them for that to happen.

We did purchase the new model and so far, it looks like GE has done some major improvement's. Although we never had an issue, the handle has been redesigned and is much more durable than even the one we had. They increased the gap between the top edge of the door and control panel to allow for greater ventilation so this should reduce any heat issues people may have had with the control board. We've had it installed now for a week and seems to be working just great! Mostly used as a warming or holding oven this last week, we haven't used the convection oven yet but that may get changed today. Tuna noodle casserole is possibly on the menu and that oven works perfect for smaller casseroles. I had thought about upgrading to the 240v model but it wasn't worth the hassle of running new electric to that portion of the kitchen....again....and we would have needed to replace the cabinet...also again...... since the 240 is the 30" model.

I can't speak for the over the range model and with all the heat that can be generated on a stove-top that might be the source of some of the issues but......if you find yourselves needing to replace an existing Advantium wall oven or have never replaced the original or have a gaping hole in a cabinet from where one was removed, it might be worth a shot to try the new model.


----------



## ernie

Hello folks; I am an electronic engineer, I did oceanographic research work in the navy for 25 years. Why don't a few of your folks with the GE Advantium oven that no longer works get them to me so I can take them apart and find out what the problem is. I have fixed many things over the years and I have 6 patents dealing with sonar, i bet I can fix your oven, let me try. Please email me at [email protected] I am in north east Iowa, Cresco

sparky


----------



## zpod

I pick up unwanted appliances for repair or scrap. The customer got rid of a 2002 GE Advantium. The microwave portion gave out, replaced it under warranty, then the warranty replacement gave out. She said she gave up trying to replace it and has gone back the traditional Stove and then a separate microwave oven. I told her it's always a better idea to keep appliances separate like that. I have a beef with GE dryer inferiority, this surprises me because GE owns Raytheon, the world's largest most powerful defense agency, the last thing we need are our own defense weapons malfunctioning and destroying all of us, so you would think GE should be able to build better products, but they don't. I see more serious failures in the very high dollar appliances with more features. It doesn't matter for example if you spend $3000 for a refrigerator, the failure comes from inferior circuit board capacitors, relays, and other parts. Watch the youtube video "The Light Bulb Conspiracy", that explains it all.


----------



## mile38

I have a very expensive GE dual fuel stove and an over the range GE microwave, both went bad in 6 years. GE is junk IMO.


----------



## stewie19

I have an Advantium oven manufactured in 1999. I use both the microwave and the speedcook every day and could not live without it. I have never had a repair despite the fact that I am very negligent about cleaning it. Love love this appliance.


----------



## owner operator

With any product it is usually those with a bad experience that we hear about.  Purchased our Advantium in 2004 and until last week it has worked perfectly. used daily for over 10 years. But now the stop/cancel button does not work.

Anyone know were or how to get it fixed.

RV


----------



## oaktree

Our Advantium 120 just quit heating food on microwave mode but still works as an oven.  We have had it for around 12 years as it was manufactured in 2003.  There has been only one time in the past when we had to replace a minor part.  It has worked great for all these years and we have had no problems with it.  It will cost me $250-300 to repair or I could get a new one for $900-1000.  Since it is so old, it is recommended that we get a new one.  I am even considering getting an electrician to rewire so I can get the 240. After reading all these negative comments, I am worried that the new ones are just not made as well as the old ones were. Maybe I'd be better off paying for the repair?


----------



## dave e

Have had a 240 otr for about 13 years. Microwave went out and will repair myself for about $155. Hard to go back to anything else. 13 years of daily use is a good run. I even originally bought off ebay from an appliance store that had installed on a house boat that couldn't handle the power draw. No food ever actually cooked in it and for $800 shipped, well worth it. I did have to pull my own 240 wire.


----------



## flamethrower

We have the same unit have had it for 7 years not a problem and like you cook and bake  in it every day! Other than the cost of the install dedicated 6" vent and the 220 circuit.


----------



## afmomxs2

I was on line looking for a new version of the Advantium. I am on my 2nd one.  The first lasted over 10 years. It probably would have lasted longer but during a kitchen remodel someone dropped a hammer on the top of it and it broke one of the top halogen bulb.  It still worked after that, but a couple years later it started smoking from the electric panel. Soo out it went.  I couldn't afford a brand new one so went looking on Craigs list, tracked down a brand new one in storage in Maryland. So on the way home from visiting my son in DC I picked it up.  My Advantium is like my 4th child. I have never had a problem with either one I have owned.   Nothing cooks a whole chicken in 45 min that is as juicy and crispy like this oven.  Speed cook is the Bomb!!!  

Mine is an over the stove model and I am looking to go built in due to another kitchen remodel.  I wonder if the quality has gone down over the years?  I always buy the extended warranty on everything. It just makes good sense considering everything is pretty much cheep Chinese crap now days.


----------



## Bretts on fire...again

My Advantium 120 lasted 11-12 years until it died two days ago as I tried to preheat the temp to 400. A&E Service wanted $250 to look at it and perhaps 300-400 to fix it. It has been a workhorse. After easing all the other posts, I should really count my blessing...
Brett


----------



## Leslie D.

I love my Advantium 120! I've had it since 2001 and never had a problem with it until now that the computer board needs replacing...the part is unavailable anywhere so I'll just get a new oven. I love the speed cooking feature for steaks, fish and chicken. Sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## JonAmerica

We brought our 120v Advantium 7/22 and the handle broke off in 2016 then replaced it until it broke off in 2019. We have used a spatula to open it because we couldn't find another replacement. The thing still works great. We are now shopping to upgrade to a 240v! 
Excited to buying and replacing! 

We used it daily on everything from potatoes to baking cakes. It cooks broccoli 🥦 like no other way! If not for the handle I wouldn't even be on here. I am quite surprised to hear the negatives and thinknits the abnormal. We highly recommend this GE Advantium 120v or 240v


----------

